# Fixing external thermal screens to 544



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how you fix external thermal screens to my 1991 Hymer as all the one's I have read about fit over the doors and we only have a drivers door in a Hymer?

Sorry newbie with daft questions strikes again 8O


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
you have to buy the right one for the Hymer B544. It comes in three pieces, which velcro together, and goes in a chanel over the windscreen and then ties to the little thingys past the side windows. Sorry not to know the technical words.
We have a 1991 Hymer B544 also. The ones we have are brilliant. Sorry not to be able to remember who we got them from  I am sure that whoever you get them from will know what you need.
Ours are brilliant.

Pat


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Pat
Thanks for the reply, I know what you mean about the thingeys to tie them to. It is a shame you can't remember where they were from but I will stop looking on e-bay and call the firms direct now.
Thanks again


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Redjumpa,

There are two main suppliers of external screens, and during the winter, these screens are a godsend.

Taylor Made
and
Silver Screens

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I got my 3 piece screens from Vancomfort. Made in Germany especially for the Hymer 655. You have to glue 2 strips of aluminium above the door/window. Quite easy just follow the instructions. Not cheap but they really work in the sun or the cold.
Good company to deal with too.

[email protected]

Bob45


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Redjumpa. We have a 544 but a later one. It only has a passenger door so one part fits over this door and the 3rd piece fits the sliding drivers window. As Pat says the 3 pieces velcro together.
Our first motorhome had screens from "Silverscreens" which were great. But with current van we have "TaylorMade" ones which no matter what the weather during the night there is always water between the inside of the screens and the outside of the windscreen which meens you always have to dry them before you can put them away, I have noticed others with the same problem on rallies but only taylormade ones.
Cheers Sid


----------



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

{ADVERTISING TEXT REMOVED BY MODERATORS}


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all
Thank you for all your sound advice. I already have the "rails" fitted on the Hymer so just need the screens . Thank you also for the info regarding the Taylor made screens.
How big are the screens when they are folded up?
Thanks again
Red jumpa


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

redjumpa said:


> How big are the screens when they are folded up?
> Thanks again
> Red jumpa


About as big as a rolled up single quilt, and they come with their own bag.

Jock.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Now that someone has jogged my memory :roll: I can remember that we got ours from Taylormade. Being a 1991 B544 it has rails and we have not experienced water between the screen and the windscreen unless there has been torrential rain  
We are very happy with ours and yes they do roll up and go back in their plastic bag.

Pat


----------

